# harware store challenge ~ !



## sunsetcliff (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok- suppose there is $2,000 that could be spent on home improvement. I take this 2k to Lowes. (the voucher)

what should I buy that could be worth more later? 

Copper pipe? Is there anything silver? 

??


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 21, 2009)

The question is sort of childish. Buy copper and other metals from a scrap yard, or off the street, if that's what your thing is. The worst place is Lowes. You're paying triple, at the least.


----------



## sunsetcliff (Feb 22, 2009)

goldsilverpro said:


> The question is sort of childish. Buy copper and other metals from a scrap yard, or off the street, if that's what your thing is. The worst place is Lowes. You're paying triple, at the least.



Except for this is government grant money- that I can only use to "better my life". If I dont use it- I lose it.

It is the family savings account program. They teach me for 2 years how to save money- at the end of the 2 years- they match the 2k that I saved with 2k. 

They will not cut a check to a scrap yard...I dont think. Definately wont cut a check to a guy on the street.

I was suppose to use the money to fix up my house. But they wont honor those receipts as I did not 1st complete the program. Nor can I use it to pay down the mortgage. I actually get scolded for buying the house prior to completion of the training!

Every state has a family savings account program. Not using the funds will mean I lose them.


----------



## Never_Evil (Feb 22, 2009)

Kind of odd they are trying to teach you to save money by spending it.

Kind of like borrowing your way out of debt, it just doesnt work.


----------



## qst42know (Feb 22, 2009)

Take some classes. Tuition count?


----------



## sunsetcliff (Feb 22, 2009)

Never_Evil said:


> Kind of odd they are trying to teach you to save money by spending it.
> 
> Kind of like borrowing your way out of debt, it just doesnt work.



They did a inferior job as well. Somehow bill payer messed up. I had bounced checks. Racked up almost $500. The kicker is I had 3k in the bank!

I was able to buy my house with out them at all. I bought a foreclosure.

Jenny uses money orders- past 30 years. SHe has never ever had a bounced check fee.

Home upgrades are good.... but a porch enclosure I expected to cost $300 is up to $1700 and still not done!

Im sorry I even tried it. ANd now gangs and drugs are invading the town- so why make the place a palace. I wish I could move to the country.


----------



## sunsetcliff (Feb 22, 2009)

qst42know said:


> Take some classes. Tuition count?



yes. tuition counts. 

What is worth paying to learn? (must be acredited)


----------



## qst42know (Feb 22, 2009)

Go talk to a college counselor. It will do no good to take classes you have no interest in, this one is in your hands.


----------



## jamthe3 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sell the house, use the balance of the grant for the purpose intended, move to the country.

Take a course in Ethics. While most learn it in their upbringing, apparently it might be worth learning to others who are lacking.


----------



## sunsetcliff (Feb 22, 2009)

I thought maybe this board was knowledgeable.

It wasn't that hard to answer the question.

So this board is a chat room. A/S/L.

Too clickish. Like in high school.

A course in ethics. Yeah right. 14 bail outs- we are upon a 14th century dark age- with the middle class being wiped out. 2 billion on the globe are scheduled to starve to death, and a one world govt is here.

Did you even KNOW how many bail outs there have been?

I already have a degree. No point in learning to operate in a system which due to fractional banking is not workable. That is like learning everything wrong.

The farmers are not getting the crops in and we are worried about wall street. 

We do not have time for .... to waste. It is only a matter of time before civil war. Before 2013. By summer who knows if the dollar is even going to function at all.

Be good.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 22, 2009)

sunsetcliff said:


> Except for this is government grant money- that I can only use to "better my life". If I dont use it- I lose it.


You say that like it's a bad thing. :? 

Part of the trouble we have in our society today is the very fact that everyone thinks they deserve something they have not earned. To think that anyone would spend money that is not theirs in an effort to avoid not being able to spend it as they might wish is not the sign of responsible thinking. Seems to me it would be like accepting a delivery of manure when you have no garden, only because it was free and you didn't want to lose the "gift". 

I'm not against people getting a hand up, but I am definitely against hand-outs. If you can't use the money as it's intended, why not lose it? Why saddle tax payers with yet more debt?

Harold (who never drew a dime of unemployment pay, and was always gainfully employed until retirement.)


----------



## jamthe3 (Feb 23, 2009)

I wonder how many people out of 2 billion could be fed w/ 2k. Or even what's cashed in from Lowe's in scrap metal. Since you care so much about the hungry & obviously don't need the money, I'm sure I misunderstood your intentions and in fact you plan on donating the reduced (after Lowe's, after the scrap yard) amount of cash you'll be liberating by means of the same system you frown upon. My mistake, and my sincerest apology.

Back to the original question, I believe it was answered thoroughly with someone's remark that it was kind of childish. In case that had been open to debate, you put the matter to rest w/ your last post. However, I believe someone else mentioned tuition; which makes for a very strong case in your circumstances...seeing as if Lowe's is where you believe is the best place to spend 2k in lieu of all the problems you so succinctly pointed out...obviously, you've got a lot to learn.

Since you already have a degree, I'd suggest possibly pursuing a PHD. It will school you in conducting research so as you won't sound so childish when only being able to come up w/ the idea of scrapping at Lowe's.

Cheers,
John


----------



## Chumbawamba (Mar 1, 2009)

What Never Evil said at the top. The Keynesians strike again


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 1, 2009)

Never_Evil said:


> Kind of odd they are trying to teach you to save money by spending it.
> 
> Kind of like borrowing your way out of debt, it just doesnt work.



you expected different from the government?

jim


----------

